# Browning A-5 Humpback



## Lorren68 (Mar 1, 2007)

Where can I find instructions for the dissassembly of a humpback, I need to strip it down and clean 20 years worth of crud out of the operating system


----------



## sweet 16 (Mar 2, 2007)

Pull the chamber back. Put but of stock on the floor. Push down on the barrel, then unscrew locking bolt. Release barrel. Remember the order of the rings above and below the spring when you clean it. Put back. Put barrel on ,foreend  bolt on and release chamber.


----------



## Lorren68 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks but how do you remove the bolt and trigger group for cleaning


----------



## Larry Rooks (Mar 2, 2007)

There is a pin thru the bolt that hold the knob in palce etc.
Thsi pin has to be tapped out, then the bolt will go farward after the knob is removed.  Under the stock, there is a small pin holding the spring in too, this has to come out to take the spring out to release tention on the bolt.  All the lil screw have to come out too *On the side of the receiver, 
as each one hold something in place.  Take your time and note where everything goes and it'll be no problem.

On the side of receiver, where bolt sticks out, there is s small 1/2 moon hole.  On the other side of the receiver there is another hole.  BOTH hole have to line up in order to tap the holding pin out. *Tap out from bolt side)  Adn when I say tap, sometimes it is more like a hard hammer blow.  If it has been in there 20 years, it's gonna take a few whacks


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 2, 2007)

This is a fact.  Most people recommend _not_ taking the trigger assembly out.  Clean it well with solvents, and let it go.  I've followed that advice, and have never had a problem.  Apparently it can be tricky getting it back in.


----------



## Lorren68 (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks guys, I may just let the gunsmith do this one


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Mar 3, 2007)

*Have Gunsmith Demonstrate....*



Lorren68 said:


> thanks guys, I may just let the gunsmith do this one



Have the gunsmith demonstrate the minimum basic disassembly for cleaning purposes. Usually just removing the trigger group as a complete assy will allow you to clean the trigger assy and receiver area with solvent and a can of compressed air (like those used for 'dusting' computer keyboards, etc.). I use a 'dry' silicone spray as a lube prior to reassembly.

See the following link for how to set the recoil control bushing for use between regular high-brass express/magnum loads and low-brass field loads.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=99098


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Mar 6, 2007)

Check out this link.
http://www.gunmaintenance.com

Click on the A-5.  These guys give detailed instructions to completely disassemble an A-5.  Make sure you have plenty of room and plenty of time.  This is one of the most complex guns I have ever taken apart.

Make sure you also have a proper selection of "gunsmith" type screw drivers (or you will strip the screws).  You also need 3 to 4 small punches and a light weight hammer.


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Mar 6, 2007)

http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?s=&threadid=69850

Try the link again.


----------



## csam (Jun 14, 2007)

*Browning Forum at Shotgun world Forums*

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewforum.php?f=53&sid=ad7a4603f49394af874f68005ec8ddc6

Look at the sticky's and if not ask, there several guys who live and breath the A5.


----------



## Hogtown (Jun 15, 2007)

Lorren - I you call Browning they will send you a complete owners manual. I have replaced several manuals this way. The only hang-up is that the Humpback is no longer made, but I still suspect they have manuals.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for all posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was able to clean and service the shotgun and set it o cycle field and target loads!


----------



## alfred (Jul 15, 2007)

You can copy most Browning Manuals off their site online.alfred


----------

